# Quail Recipes



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Whats your favorite recipe for quail? Fried, baked, seared, grilled. Let hear them. I have 2 dozen quail and about 60 eggs I need to cook up. I was thinging about frying some of the eggs and pickleing the rest.


----------



## suthern (Jun 19, 2008)

Two ways I like em:

Lightly coat quail with hot sauce, then sprinkle them with lowery's season salt(blue lid kind), onion salt, garlic salt and unseasoned meat tenderizer. Mix a picture of whole milk with ten eggs and pour over quail. Let em soak for several hours. Take quail from mixture and coat with white lilly self rising flour. Deep fry in peanut oil. When they begin to float and turn light brown, take them up and place in a large pan in over on low heat while you fry the remaining birds. Serve hot. Whatever you do, don't over cook them. 

To grill them, I just breast them, soak in itallian dressing and wrap the breast meatin bacon, tooth pick em and grill.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I marinate the quail in pickle juice for a couple of hours and then soak in milk/egg wash for a second before dredging in a flour and cornmeal batter. Serve them with cheese grits and whisky dipping sauce or garlic mashed and gravy.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

I take the breast bone and rib bones out. Leaving the skin and legs on

Stuff with boudin truss em up...season, saute on quick hot heat to brown all over...finish in hot oven... deglaze the pan with port. reduce and drizzle over quail and mashed potatoes...

Or marinate in your favorite teriyaki...I use the jewish stuff from Wally world umm Very Yeriyaki? I drizzle with sirachi hot sauce and grill on super hot heat until medium

Beforehand deep fry some spinach, spring mix and carrot shavings until crisp...salt tot taste.

Place the quail on a bed of fried greens and drizzle with store bought hoisin glaze

OR

fry some country ham strips in a little butter...stuff the cavity with the ham strips...

salt & pepper and saute in the butter/drippings until medium. Smash some grapes in a bowl and deglaze the pan with the grape juice and grape chunks...this is my favorite...it is a french classical dish we learned in culinary school...very classic and can be served on parsley/buttered sauteed potatoes that you scoop with a melon baller


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, gonna try a couple different recipes this weekend.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Cut the backbone out then stuff with a wedge of onion,slice of jalapeno, and cream cheese then wrap with bacon ,toothpick it together and slap them on the grill.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

A quick way to do them is get a skillet hot with just little bit of oil and brown them (split in half) on both sides, then poor in some beef or chicken broth to deglaze the pan. Put on simmer and cover until the the meat is falling off the bone and real tender.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

def pickle the eggs!! look up "cajun pickled quail eggs" on google.. i buy mine from simplycajun.com EXCELENT!!


----------



## bbe (Dec 10, 2008)

I cook them on the grill too. I put a couple of grapes in the cavity and wrap with bacon then grill them. The grapes keep them moist.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

pull breast meat, lightly boil for 2-4min, drain, add cream of mushroom soup, slow cook, put over bed of egg noodles, salad.


----------

